# World's funniest conspiracy video



## Flea (Jan 9, 2010)

I laughed until I cried at some of the caged "animals."  Someone actually takes this seriously!

[yt]8_Ff8mSF8YA[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2010)

Preying upon people's ignorance... a number of the first set of animals I recognized instantly... a blind cave salamander (found in Texas and extremely rare), a Sunfish beached, a horn shark which turned upside down shows the mouth (it's a bottom feeder) and nostrils ... looking oddly like a face... and so on... Ripley's believe it or not had that 5 legged calf for years... 

The caged animals were atrocious and funny how they used the same actor for some of the cybrids. Lots of hair to cover up where the actor's head pops through a hole in the bedding... 

Yeah, some folks actually believe in this tripe.

Sad for them.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 10, 2010)

Clearly they collected all the  human donor DNA from a drag queen.


----------



## Flea (Jan 10, 2010)

Hm, I wonder if anyone's notified PETA about this gross injustice?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2010)

Flea said:


> Hm, I wonder if anyone's notified PETA about this gross injustice?


Nah, they're too busy being hypocrites.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 11, 2010)

TFF! LOLOLOL!!!

I thought I saw a mudskipper, but maybe that's the cave salamander Ralph mentioned. The shot was quick.


----------



## KELLYG (Jan 11, 2010)

The fish with teeth are called Sheepshead fish.  I caught some of them of the coast of Florida good eating if you can get over the whole teeth thing.


----------

